# Is Cognitive Science a useless major?



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey everyone! 

I'm about to enter college this fall, and I have been leaning towards a major in Cognitive Science. It's been a field that has really interested me for quite a while now; however, I am not sure how marketable this degree is, or what the job prospects are like exactly. 

So far I've heard that CogSci is too broad of a major to be of any use, but I also heard that it can be applied to a variety of different careers, such as marketing, law, information technology, etc. 

To be honest, I don't know exactly what I want to do after college just yet. However, I've been wanting to work for an edutech, or educational technology, company (while focusing on either human relations/marketing, User Experience design, or copywriting). It seems as if a graduate degree will probably be more useful in terms of getting hired, but majoring CogSci seems to provide me with experience in each of the careers that I mentioned. Plus, I can always tack on some computer science classes if I decide I want to go into UX design. 

I've already considered going into pre-med, but after taking a long look into it, I feel as if medical school isn't right for me. Neither is software engineering or law school which are also two other options for Cognitive Science majors. 

And for those of you who don't know what cognitive science is, it's basically a mixture of psychology, neuroscience, computer science/human-computer interaction, anthropology, philosophy, sociology, math, and linguistics. It is by no means an easy major (at least, not at my university, which just so happens to be ranked in the top 20), so I'm not just choosing my major based on how challenging it is.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Cognitive science I think is wonderful, but it taught me to pull my head out of my *** !! I don't know about you ??

It is a broad major but you aren't cornering yourself either, you can take it all sorts of directions. I'm happy you are taking it, because it would be nice to know somebody else out there knows the difference between fantasy and reality !!

My God cognitive function has all but become extinct with the electronic age, people either forgot how to, or just plain too damn lazy to reason anymore !! I live on a Planet of POD PEOPLE !! Get me the HELL out of here !! PLEASE !!


----------

